# knollwood and watchdog bloodlines need help



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

im thinking of buying this puppie and its knollwood and watchdog blood lines and im just wondering if there good bloodlines and they have papers ...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

First off. READ THIS!
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a-2.html#post74679

Second, *ask* to see the parents paperwork before putting money down. It depeonds on which watchdog dogs are in the line. Old school watchdog is a gaming line, new school is a bully line.Knollwood is also a bully line.

What are you planning on using the dog FOR? Weight pull? Conformation? A Pet?
What style do you like? True APBT the smaller lean dogs or do you like Bullies? The big/wide dogs?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Knowlwood and Watchdog are both recognized bloodlines, but that doesn't mean your pup is going to have papers. That's a question for your breeder. Knowlwood is a UKC show line and Watchdog is a line that is associated with everything from good working dogs to big blue bullies. (In the latter case, it all depends on who's breeding it.) So as said, it all depends on what you want.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

good stuff, i think i found my answer for the question on old skl. watchdog on this post. that's what was confussing me, b/c i knew that old skl. watchdog was a real BL , but looking thru the net the other day i had ran across other post on forums that said it was all BS and watcdogs are 'mutts' etc..etc..
i then started to search for pics of 'watchdog' and found the bullies, which kolby looks nothing like, neither does his dad which is the side he gets the watchdog from, they are both very terrier, md size, very lean and muscular, not at all like the bullies i saw when i searched, so that's what had me confused, i see now their are two dif. lines, old skl. watchdog (which is what he is) and then watchdog (which are the more of bully style) am i right?


----------

